# To delve or not to delve



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I have been given this for me to have a look at. It doesn't wind just a faint ratchet sort of noise, the two silver gears turn but that's it.. I said to take it to have it done professionally but my friend has said it doesn't matter if I can't do it or it all goes wrong but he doesn't want anyone else to do it. I have the tools but am wary on the best way to start, not short of confidence just knowledge of pitfalls. First time in this part of the forum so not sure if anyone has done any sort of tutorial. and sorry if too many pics.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't help you with repair/servicing advice but, a lovely timepiece worthy of skilled attention!

Thomas Russell, arguably Liverpool's finest watchmaker with an esteemed heritage.

One time official watchmaker's to Queen Victoria & the Admiralty.

:thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Please not attempt a repair :tongue: It needs professional attention, and it is well worth doing. :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so you have some tools, but no repair knowledge/experience and presumably no spare parts or the means to obtain/make them.

seriously ?

do not bugger up this nice watch - get it sorted properly !


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

FYI, I date this timepiece to early 1920's.

:thumbsup:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like full service and new mainspring, job. If nobody else wants to do it for you. I will. With pleasure. Is a nice watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Certainly worth having it brought back to full service - - but even with a Haynes service manual, would you tackle restoring a 1920 Rolls Royce and perhaps turning it into a Rolls Canardly - - *no -* it needs a good watchie to look at it and take it on. BTW, don't even take the movement out, looks like an unblemished enamel dial to me and you don't want to crack ot chip that! :biggrin:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Could be a simple servicing + replacing of the mainspring. Either way a professional should take a look at it. The movement has no complications and it's a pocket watch which means a larger diameter, but even so, it's not the simplest of movements so still requires some experience.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

You need a pro for that it would be crazy to try yourself unless you have experience.

simon2 gets my vote for this job a walk in the park for him.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I know what you are saying is correct but when I told him thats what it needed he just shrugged and said he wanted me to "practice on it". He did have a look on EBay and there is one on there identical (in theory) none running for £29 so he just thought why spend money on it. I would much rather it was done by someone who knew what they were doing but he won't and I'm not, paying for it doing. I was aware of Simon from the other forum I am on and wouldn't hesitate to go to him but it's not mine to decide. I will probably tell him |I can't do it but I know he will just say have a go.



Rotundus said:


> so you have some tools, but no repair knowledge/experience and presumably no spare parts or the means to obtain/make them.
> 
> seriously ?
> 
> do not bugger up this nice watch - get it sorted properly !


 Please understand Rotundus, I do not want to delve, it is not me saying I will have a go at mending it at all, my mate knows I have a strong interest in watches and am practical that is all. I have no desire to "bugger it up".

It has been in a drawer for 50 years and will be going back in the drawer regardless of what happens. If he gave it to me I would be PM ing Simon the same day.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

niveketak said:


> Please understand Rotundus, I do not want to delve, it is not me saying I will have a go at mending it at all, my mate knows I have a strong interest in watches and am practical that is all. I have no desire to "bugger it up".


 fair enough mate :thumbsup: i should have put a few friendly emojis in - didnt mean to come across so heavy. oops:

its a shame to see stuff like this not get fixed, but then they go for so little these days that it makes the repairs seem expensive if you have no actual attachment to the watch.

best back in the drawer then until a proper fix is on the horizen, but thats just my opinion :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know this watch but I find it hard to believe that it costs so little.

Honestly, it is in very good condition for its age and I would say it could go for over 100$ on eBay. Maybe it wouldn't sell as fast as an Omega Seamaster but even so.

In my opinion it's a pretty valuable watch and a very interesting and good looking time piece.

Does your friend even need it ? You could buy it off him and keep it until you get more experience with watch repairs. That's what I'd do, perhaps. Or just tell him to keep it safe for a while.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I've seen similar ones (working) go for between £120-£190 in provincial auctions.

Still feel your friend would have an desirable appreciating timepiece if he was so inclined.

:biggrin:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> fair enough mate :thumbsup: i should have put a few friendly emojis in - didnt mean to come across so heavy. oops:
> 
> its a shame to see stuff like this not get fixed, but then they go for so little these days that it makes the repairs seem expensive if you have no actual attachment to the watch.
> 
> best back in the drawer then until a proper fix is on the horizen, but thats just my opinion :yes:


 As I have said not mine to make a decision on Rotundus and no offence taken.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

niveketak said:


> I have been given this for me to have a look at. It doesn't wind just a faint ratchet sort of noise, the two silver gears turn but that's it.. I said to take it to have it done professionally but my friend has said it doesn't matter if I can't do it or it all goes wrong but he doesn't want anyone else to do it. I have the tools but am wary on the best way to start, not short of confidence just knowledge of pitfalls. First time in this part of the forum so not sure if anyone has done any sort of tutorial. and sorry if too many pics.


 If you are going to have a go at it yourself, good luck to you. :thumbsup:

It sounds to me, as though the spring has broken or slipped off one of the anchor studs. As there is no power to let down you could have a look at the spring barrel.

A new spring could be sourced from Cousins or Meadows & Passmore. Make sure that the new spring is the correct size and fitted in the correct rotational direction.

Mind you, depending on when the spring broke or slipped, it could have caused other damage such as broken or stripped teeth.

Keep us posted as to what you decide to do.

Rob....


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Will do


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

movement made by Tavannes 19 lines cal. 9B ref. number 991

regards enrico


----------

